# GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

my brother is swapping a passat 3.6L VR6 in is 2003 GTI 20th







he thought that a 20th was a really cool car but he was really not a big fan of the 1.8T . so he bought a blue 20th with no engine in it with the intention of swapping a 2.8 24V in it . we discussed the idea with some friends at BCF http://www.bencustomfabric.com 
and we started saying that we could swap a 3.2L in it ...then i suggested to do a 3.6L , so from there the project was born ... he bought via BCF a used 3.6L from a used part dealer in wisconsin . the motor as 14 000miles on it . and he's bolting a 02M from a GTi 24V on it , with a peloquin .
the car :

























the motor :
























my brother plans to chip the car and he's putting a 3" exhaust on it he wish to obtain at least 300hp crank.

the project is at the begining i will keep you guys posted as the project evolves . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by Golf 2.0T at 4:01 PM 4-30-2008_


----------



## JWelty (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (Golf 2.0T)*

Nice! a 3.6L would be a sick motor swap. i hope you guys can make it happen!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (Golf 2.0T)*

Did he get the wiring harness/ECU etc with it?
FSI needs special love, you know that right?








Good luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (nater)*

yep we did get the complete harness and ECU but the motor is an early 3.6 so its not an FSI .. oh and before somone say anything about the failing oil pump bolt or whatever , just know that its gonna be taken care of .




_Modified by Golf 2.0T at 2:24 PM 5-1-2008_


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (Golf 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf 2.0T* »_oh and before somone say anything about the failing oil pump bolt or whatever , just know that its gonna be taken care of .
_Modified by Golf 2.0T at 2:24 PM 5-1-2008_

Well, 
Just order one of the bolts for the 2008 motors - as that bolt has a totally different part # then the ones with "issues". 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g100extreme (Apr 9, 2005)

The pics show a 3.6FSI engine. You can see the high pressure fuel pump on the right next to the inlet headers... Silver chrome pipes. I didn't think VW do a non-FSI 3.6?!?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
Well, 
Just order one of the bolts for the 2008 motors - as that bolt has a totally different part # then the ones with "issues". 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Thought the issue was from the bolt backing out?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (Wizard-of-OD)*

Very cool, i would have done it in a MK2 or 3, but thats just my preferences. Keep us posted with lots of pics and updates, ill be watching this one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Thought the issue was from the bolt backing out?

I don't know what the issue ever was....all I know is that they changed the part # for the bolt. 
I know that first hand as I checked with the parts dept and with the service manager at my local dealer.
Maybe they changed something in the design (or thread) of the bolt to keep it from backing out? 
That part I just don't know.


----------



## egoods55 (Aug 27, 2005)

this car is going to be so quick


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (egoods55)*


_Quote, originally posted by *egoods55* »_this car is going to be so quick


Well,
The car won't be so quick if he thinks it's NOT an FSI when it IS FSI.


----------



## Geoff Rood (Apr 30, 2001)

I foresee fuel system woes. FSI swap will require the fuel pump and control module as well as the standard ECU/cluster etc.


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (Golf 2.0T)*

here's an update , the motor is in the engine bay the ECU and harness is installed . a little bit of work is still needed to fire up that thing , other than the two month delay before actually starting the project every thing is going smoothly . and yes its an FSI but thats not gonna be a problem the guys at BCF figured all there is to know about the swap and hopefully the car will be ready by the end of the month . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

wow thats sick, wow that things gona MOVE


_Modified by sxracer001 at 10:34 AM 7-14-2008_


----------



## Space9888 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (Golf 2.0T)*

are the blocks totally different than a 2.8ltr 24v? when i say this i mean as far as headgasket ports for oil and water, obviously the displacement is different. 
what im trying to find out is can i swap a 2.8 head onto a 3.6 block?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (Space9888)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Space9888* »_are the blocks totally different than a 2.8ltr 24v? when i say this i mean as far as headgasket ports for oil and water, obviously the displacement is different. 
what im trying to find out is can i swap a 2.8 head onto a 3.6 block?

2 COMPLETELY different engines.The 3.6 block is a completely new engine that will be superceeded (supposidly by a 4.0 VR6).
The only head you can swap onto a 2.8 block is an R32 head and vice versa.


----------



## Space9888 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
2 COMPLETELY different engines.The 3.6 block is a completely new engine that will be superceeded (supposidly by a 4.0 VR6).
The only head you can swap onto a 2.8 block is an R32 head and vice versa.

thnx for the info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Is that the OE 1.8T O2M? Or the 24V O2M? 
In other words, did you swap bellhousings or what? Exactly what is bolted to the motor???? Was the trans a direct bolt on?
Reason I ask is I've been toying with the idea of a 6speed AWD O2M Swap into my Passat 3.6. Yea, it'll probably never happen (at least for a few years) but this will give me a good idea as to whether it's doable or not.
Looks good so far! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (nater)*

its VR6 24V 02M and it was a direct bolt on ... flywheel and tranny bolts right up


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Golf 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf 2.0T* »_its VR6 24V 02M and it was a direct bolt on ... flywheel and tranny bolts right up

Well that's good to know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (nater)*

Wow, can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## krautcar (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (Golf 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf 2.0T* »_my brother plans to twin-turbo the car and he's putting a 3" exhaust on it he wish to obtain at least 700hp crank.


That would be so much cooler http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Looks like a fun car though. Best of luck.


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (krautcar)*








twin gt40r's
seriously. this is so f#@kin awesome. wow. i will have to watch this thread. who makes the chip for it?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

That's what I'm talking about. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
how much did the motor set you back?
the fuel system on thee fsi is not that bad. you just need the intank pump, lines and filter to make everything easier.


----------



## djeuroalex (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (Golf 2.0T)*

Are you using r32 ecu and wiring or 3.6? will the 3.6 ecu be able to communicate with cluster, abs and immo?


_Modified by djeuroalex at 10:32 AM 7-25-2008_


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (djeuroalex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djeuroalex* »_Are you using r32 ecu and wiring or 3.6? will the 3.6 ecu be able to communicate with cluster, abs and immo?

_Modified by djeuroalex at 10:32 AM 7-25-2008_

My guess (w/o knowing the intricacies of the FSi motor/ECU) is that the 3.6L needs the FSi/3.6L wiring/ECU. Using an R32 (MK4 or MK5) just won't cut it as far as I know.
I think this guy is in slightly uncharted water and we'll have to see how this one turns out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (nater)*

you got it we are using the FSI harness and ECU .. we are now working on adapting the harness to the Mk4 fuse box ...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (Golf 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf 2.0T* »_you got it we are using the FSI harness and ECU .. we are now working on adapting the harness to the Mk4 fuse box ...

From the Q7?


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (Wizard-of-OD)*

nope from a 07 passat


----------



## djeuroalex (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (Golf 2.0T)*

Would 3.6 FSI be great to throw turbo on? stock compression is 12.0:1 on 3.6. Lowering compression is no prob. but its an FSI system engine. Thats what im thinking of doing to my mk4 r32


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (djeuroalex)*

you could make a custom short runner with standart fuel injector bung and run with 034E EFI standalone then nothing would be a problem it would be a regular VR6 turbo but with 3.6L and 650hp on pump gas http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (djeuroalex)*

If going turbo, why not just use a 3.2 IM and skip the whole FSI issue? You're rebuilding the engine, and won't have to worry about the 12:1 comp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (l88m22vette)*

god damn Big VR6 envy from me








i want to do this!


----------



## gt02jettaz (May 8, 2005)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (L.I. Dan)*















Subscribed! Can't wait to see the progress









Chris


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (gt02jettaz)*

holy hell http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mike Solo (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
My guess (w/o knowing the intricacies of the FSi motor/ECU) is that the 3.6L needs the FSi/3.6L wiring/ECU. Using an R32 (MK4 or MK5) just won't cut it as far as I know.

Yep, you got it Nate. R32 bits aren't going to work here, the 3.6 uses a completely different version of the Motronic ECU. The 3.6 needs its own goodness. 
I'm just curious how they're going to do the cluster, since a MkIV cluster won't work with the 3.6, and the B7 cluster doesn't easily swap into the A4 dash.
Or are they going standalone with it?


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (Mike Solo)*

nope we are not going standalone ...and in a few weeks we will know if every thing works out ... every little thing we have to figure out on our own since no one else did this swap in a Mk4 .. 
ill give you an exemple .. the B7 passat a running with electric servo dirrection so there is no power steering pump and no bracket for a pump .. and the alternator is watercooled .. and the A/C compressor does not have the same fittings on it ... so we manage to fit the whole 2.8 bracket and accesories so one problem solved many more to come , but all in all the swap is going pretty well . from a mechanical point of view its a direct fit , but the wiring is a pain . 

and we managed to put our hands on a R32 front brake kit . 20th brakes a pretty big but the R32


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (Golf 2.0T)*

so this 3.6 bolt on to mk4? no need any parts from other cars?


----------



## djeuroalex (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (Fantomasz)*

VW Golf R36: A 640 bhp bi-turbo mod by HGP 
http://www.autobild.de/artikel....html
http://www.vwtuningmag.com/hgp-golf-r36-biturbo/
http://www.hgp-turbo.de/index.html
$118k for an R36

















_Modified by djeuroalex at 10:28 AM 7-29-2008_


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (Fantomasz)*

you need mk4 VR6 engine mount and thats about it 
we used a 02M tranny but a 02J could bolt right up to .


----------



## mkr001 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (Golf 2.0T)*

Subscribed! This thing is going to be sick


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

R32 front brakes








the caliper are gonna be painted red to match the stock red 20th rear brakes 


_Modified by Golf 2.0T at 8:18 PM 7-29-2008_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

How are you making out with the ecu situation?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

wow this is sweet! i wanted to do this in my MKV (i always dream) but i didnt think it would fit in a MKIV! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

we tried to start the car yesterday ... the result one spark and then nothing . immo is preventing us to start the engine so the guys at BCF are calling in a ECU nerd guy and he is gonna work that out ...


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf 2.0T* »_we tried to start the car yesterday ... the result one spark and then nothing . immo is preventing us to start the engine so the guys at BCF are calling in a ECU nerd guy and he is gonna work that out ...

Good luck with everything... I can`t wait to hear about this thing starting up!!!!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Velocity_Sport_Tuned* »_
Good luck with everything... I can`t wait to hear about this thing starting up!!!!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2 man hope it works out soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (Bnana)*

Wow options for my 4Motion project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (atoson)*

This is an awesome project


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (GTijoejoe)*

i wanna know what how a 3.6VR sounds like with an exhaust


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (mujjuman)*

here's some videos with like cut muffler or resonator...auto though and passat, but you get the idea....should sound burly with a true catback or manifold back exhaust thogh








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7mSh9-DgEs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (L.I. Dan)*

nice. not quite like the 2.8L versions but still nice


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (L.I. Dan)*

yes its gonna be a manifold back exhaust since no exhaust parts exept the manifols came with the motor

my brother bought a new gadget ..
a full climatronic system
















he always wanted one of these










_Modified by Golf 2.0T at 6:57 PM 8-10-2008_


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (Golf 2.0T)*

watching


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (nick526)*

sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (mocas)*

hottness


----------



## RoAnSa (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (mujjuman)*

I am a fan!


----------



## jhtopilko (Dec 3, 2006)

keep it up, climatronic for mkiv should be rare in canada.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (jhtopilko)*

nice but not VR6 related








jk


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (jhtopilko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhtopilko* »_keep it up, climatronic for mkiv should be rare in canada.

indeed it is ... in Québec only 02 Gli 24V jetta had a climatronic ...ours came from a salvage u.s. R32


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*

watched


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*

hey did u get it to start/run yet?


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

NICE!!!
I wanna see this thing run!! A remember one guy on here swapped an R32 motor into a mk4 golf, and kept it FWD and was running SICK times, this should be silly!


----------



## cbdeane (Mar 10, 2008)

I just had to change my pants


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

we are changing plan ... we will not be running FSI







but a tricked out motronic of a 24V 2.8 instead ... the ME 9 of the 3.6L is so complex it takes so many things in considaration before fully opening the TB like the vehicule speed via the ABS system and then it decides if it open fully and choose the right angle of the cams and the opening of the variable intake ...
so the problem we had was that the rev limiter was at 4000rpm








anyways ... it will be less complicated to run a conventional EFI with standart injectors ...
it would have been cool to run the FSI system .. 
we are gonna remove the cylinder head and dismanteling a lot of things im gonna keep you guys posted with a few pics


----------



## killacoupe (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*

do you have any pics of the fuel rail and the injector bung in the head.Can you fit bosch style injectors in the head?


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (killacoupe)*

the injector bung are completely different from standard ones . and since the bung leads directly to the cumbustion chamber i dont think that standart one would work at all
and there is two fuel rail ...one above the intake ports and one underneath the ports ...so there is 3 injector oriented horizontaly and the 3 other are roughly at 45 degree.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*

keep up the good work!! you are all doing a wonderful job on this VR6 project. 
lol 4000rpm limit


----------



## jhtopilko (Dec 3, 2006)

I'd keep the FSI.


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*



















ill have some beter pics soon


----------



## BlackJettaGT (Jan 13, 2003)

good luck cant wait to see the end result!! nice idea


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (BlackJettaGT)*

siiiick intake manifold


----------



## DubbinGLI (Aug 4, 2007)

keeeppp it upp


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Forgive my lack of knowledge but may I ask
How many valves?
How much stock hp to crank or wheels?
And what does FSI stand for?
What are its advantages/disadvantages? (Of FSI)


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwishndaetr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwishndaetr* »_Forgive my lack of knowledge but may I ask
How many valves?
How much stock hp to crank or wheels?
And what does FSI stand for?
What are its advantages/disadvantages? (Of FSI)

its a 24V 3.6 liter VR6 
stock crank horsepower is 280hp
FSI stand for "Fuel Stratified Injection" meaning its an direct injection .. fuel is mixed with air only in the combustion chamber and this within thousands of a second before ignition 
the advantages , better fuel economy , more power , more throttle response . the motor run a compression ratio of 12:1 and can run crazy fuel ratio levels without any problems. the fuel pressure is also alot different it runs like a hundred Bar of pressure (nearly 1500psi) it has an in tank fuel pump (10psi) that feeds the injection pump (mounted on the engine) that rises the pressure 
disavantage ... its complicated to swap and to make it run 100% like it should







the ecu on those engines take evrey thing in the equation before unleashing its full power . vehicule speed , engine speed , ambient air temp .. as soon as something dont add up in that equation a kind of "limp mode" comes on limiting the revs to 4000rpm or so and thus limiting the power .the ecu is almost asking you " are you sure you want to floor it" every time you do floor it ...anyways if its not for a swap then i dont see any down side to that engine ..


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Good info there. Will be watching this.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwishndaetr)*

thnx for postin info


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

Wow, insane swap.
You Quebec boys know how to make some mad swapped cars, everything from MK4 Jettas with haldex, mk1s with 2.0T fsi's to this.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Is this beast being built near Quebec City? I am living here right now with my job and would love to see it in action.


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (Jay-Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jay-Bee* »_Wow, insane swap.
You Quebec boys know how to make some mad swapped cars, everything from MK4 Jettas with haldex, mk1s with 2.0T fsi's to this.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Is this beast being built near Quebec City? I am living here right now with my job and would love to see it in action.

the car is being built half way between Drummondville and St-Hyacinthe . so its nearly 2 hours from Québec city


----------



## Jazz blue aka. Giovanni (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (Golf 2.0T)*

After nearly six months or so I finally created my profile on Vortex. I'm the owner of this car...I hope to drive it before the end of the summer







!!! It's me THE BROTHER we have heard about!!!


_Modified by Jazz blue aka. Giovanni at 2:04 PM 8-27-2008_


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (Jazz blue aka. Giovanni)*

you _will_ make videos for us right?








as well as maybe posting alot of info about what had to be done for it to work, i'm really curious what's involved with the electrical to make it work, specially without going standalone like you're doing


----------



## Jazz blue aka. Giovanni (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (L.I. Dan)*

You can count on us for that


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (Jazz blue aka. Giovanni)*

awesome


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (mujjuman)*

mounts all line up?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_mounts all line up?

they should.... right?


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
they should.... right?









B6 Passat and A4 Golf? not necessarily, though I assume they did based on this pic, just wanted to now if there were any differences that needed addressing.


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (stealthmk1)*

I love the swapability with VWs....


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (GTi2OV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi2OV* »_I love the swapability with VWs....










x2!
i forgot that this was going in a MKIV
i had the impression a MKV (cuz thats what i dream)


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_
B6 Passat and A4 Golf? not necessarily, though I assume they did based on this pic, just wanted to now if there were any differences that needed addressing.









its a direct fit ..only need VR engine mount and any VR Mk4 tranny 02J or 02M ...
but FSI is a pain ...


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (Golf 2.0T)*

how is the FSI going?


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (mujjuman)*

we are not going with the FSI finally... we resumed our first intention of running it with a tricked out 24V motronic ecu we are keeping everything of the FSI system everything will be ready if and when we find a solution to our problem or if someone elses do ..

so we will lower the compression to a least 11:1 and run 330cc standart bosch injectors that will be fitted in a custom SRI ...
ill keep you posted with pictures of the cylinder head and engine block when we remove it ...


_Modified by Golf 2.0T at 4:33 AM 9-8-2008_


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

oh dear lord


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*

well thats good(ish) news. atleast the project will move forward. 
does this mean that the engine will produce less power?


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

What are your plans for the injector bungs in the head?


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_well thats good(ish) news. atleast the project will move forward. 
does this mean that the engine will produce less power? 

thats exactly what we want .. to move forward . we will run it that way for awhile and maybe sometime we will find what we need to run it FSI ..you know how it is , only when you stop thinking about something that you figure out what you've been looking for..








in theory yes the motor should produce less power ... but since we will upgrade to a 3" exhaust and a short runner intake we might just make it even ... we will know as soon as we dyno it . anyways even if we lose 20hp its still gonna be a 260hp VR in a car nearly a thousand pounds lighter than a Passat 3.6 4motion


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_What are your plans for the injector bungs in the head?


we a looking in two different options...
1 : we let the injectors inplace and we fabricate 2 custom rails without fuel conections , so it would basicaly be "plug rails" just to prevent dirt comming in the FSI injectors and to hold them in place since they lead right in the cumbustion chamber ..
2: we remove the injectors and find a way to plug the holes in a way that would not make them useless for a future return to FSI .
we will look into option 2 as soon as we rmove the cylinder head


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (Golf 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf 2.0T* »_..
so we will lower the compression to a least 11:1 and run 330cc standart bosch injectors that will be fitted in a custom SRI ...


have you considered running E85 instead of lowering compression?
Is that available up there?


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

definitely subscribing to this..


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

we are removing the cylinder head ...more pics soon


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*

looks so cool! so clean


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

more pics 
variable cam timing 








78mm TB








3.6L engine block








89mm piston ...notice the shroud like bump wich is probably to better diffuse the fuel i guess








cylinder head with the "work in progress" flange for the SRI








we can see the tip of the injector on the left








fuel rail with an injector removed








cylinder head with the twin 2.5" discharge exhaust manifold








3 of the fuel injectors (short ones on the bottom rail)








fuel injector








high pressure fuel pump driven by the motor 








you can see on the picture it is driven by the camshafts chain wich turns a kind of twin lobe camshaft wich pushes on the pump piston 

thats it for now.. will update as we move forward


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*

sick! I hope you guys can figure the FSI out at some point, maybe once it's been around a little longer...


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (nick526)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nick526* »_sick! I hope you guys can figure the FSI out at some point, maybe once it's been around a little longer...

yeah we sure hope so ... its a fairly new technology but alot of New cars are running with direct injection so maybe someday a standalone will be avalaible for a FSI engine . or maybe we or someone else will figure out how to run the oem injection in a Mk4 .. th biggest problem seems to be with the immobilizer ..its different than the older version so nobody seems able the remove them ...


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*

thanks for posting all those pics and explaining the details!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i love that kind of stuff


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

Good info, sweet thread! Keep it up.


----------



## GermanRob (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (Golf 2.0T)*

subscribed.... after you guys are done the trick part is to take it all out and slam it into a mk2









ps- page ownage, its a sign.... mk2 is next


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i have the r32 fsi engine ..looks like your engine i think it is the same minus crank and bore..the ports in the head is bigger then the old r32 engins...


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_i have the r32 fsi engine ..looks like your engine i think it is the same minus crank and bore..the ports in the head is bigger then the old r32 engins...









also the degree between the V is different.... 15* vs like 18* or something


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

old vr6 and old r32 v=15* fsi 3,2/3,6=10,6*


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

we ordered two head gasket we received one from Toronto and we are waiting for the other wich is in Vancouver







...seems like not everyone is changing their gasket on their brand new 08 3.6L










_Modified by Golf 2.0T at 8:12 PM 9-11-2008_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf 2.0T* »_
78mm TB









75mm


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_old vr6 and old r32 v=15* fsi 3,2/3,6=10,6*

wut? really? can u please give me a source saying that the new 3.2 VR is 10.6*?


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

youre probably right ...


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (vwpat)*

dude thats talking about the 3.6 VR, im talking about the 3.2 FSI VR
he said that it is 10.6 degrees too.


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

Apparently the FSI 3.2 is 10.6* while non FSI is 15*.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3511874


_Modified by vwpat at 10:48 AM 9-12-2008_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (vwpat)*

thats it..







the engine is the same as r36..i will make it r36 with gt45 or gt47


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (vwpat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwpat* »_Apparently the FSI 3.2 is 10.6* while non FSI is 15*.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3511874

_Modified by vwpat at 10:48 AM 9-12-2008_

ok thx


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (GermanRob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GermanRob* »_subscribed.... after you guys are done the trick part is to take it all out and slam it into a mk2









ps- page ownage, its a sign.... mk2 is next

it has been done already.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (L.I. Dan)*

didnt think it would fit


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (mujjuman)*

looks like it kinda doesn't, notice the radiator is slanted? That's pretty sick though!


----------



## GermanRob (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (L.I. Dan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L.I. Dan* »_
it has been done already.


yea I know that much, but there's no build thread that I know of
noice pics! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (nick526)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nick526* »_looks like it kinda doesn't, notice the radiator is slanted? That's pretty sick though!
oh yeah lol


----------



## jedbaker21 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (nick526)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nick526* »_looks like it kinda doesn't, notice the radiator is slanted? That's pretty sick though!

radiator is slanted on every mk2







maybe not to that extent, but its on a slight slant like that on mk2's


----------



## jedbaker21 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (jedbaker21)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and i will stop ruining this guys thread now... sick project btw


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (jedbaker21)*

haha wow, never noticed that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 91whitewolfsburg (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (L.I. Dan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L.I. Dan* »_










they should have moved the battery, so they could move the intake out of the center of the engine bay.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (91whitewolfsburg)*

the 3.6 MKII's engine bay looks so much cleaner than the other MKII engine bay


----------



## jtsolinsky (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_the 3.6 MKII's engine bay looks so much cleaner than the other MKII engine bay









i would hope so after that much work lol


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap (jtsolinsky)*















true....
i want my next car to be either a MKII or a MKIII but i dont want it to be that dirty. yeh i know i can clean it and all but i have no time/skill








sorry for the thread jack though








moar 3.6l VR pics!







if there are any updayts...


----------



## Lizard Racing (Sep 13, 2007)

http://www.vr6oc.com/e107_plug...462.0


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lizard Racing)*

wow that thread link is nuts!

the manifold is awesome


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (Lizard Racing)*

nice project ...glad to see somebody else dumping the FSI


----------



## Demon R32 (Jan 25, 2006)

look here http://www.r32oc.com/members-r....html


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Demon R32)*

nice


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

great build


----------



## 20th vr6 3.6l (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (screwball)*

Here some new pics...


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

did you work out the engine managment?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Why not do an equal length SRI?


----------



## whiteriot (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Why not do an equal length SRI?

looks like a lack of space for that to happen in there.


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

why not relocate the battery to the back? idk if it was mentioned before...


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

we wanted to keep the car in stock form as much as possible besides the engine ...and a battery relocation was not necessary and we really did not wanted to have a battery in the trunk . you've probably noticed that this is not an all out project ... the car will be daily driven


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*

oh alright. i guess for all the work i wish there would be more cleaning up of the bay, and other stuff. its sick none the less.


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

is it running yet


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (wolfy19)*

looks like you got yourself into more work to not run tFSI than it would take to run it.
4k redline issue with non FSI swaps was in the abs so my guess is its same with this one. So you would need the ABS module from a car that the egnine came out of or similar or i would think you would use your mk4 module, they probably havent changed it much.
but i guess you other issue is IMMO since you are missing parts like cluster and ignition switch and such.
theres MK1/2 cars running fsi so it cant be THAT dificult, but for these kind of swaps you really need to buy a whole parts car and try to use as much as you can from a donor and you are golden


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

we were missing to much parts to make it run FSI ...but we had everything from a 24V 2.8 ... and the equipment to program a custom chip and to fabricate every custom parts ..


----------



## BassMekanik2000 (Oct 21, 2006)

that thing is pretty awesome.. I cant wait to see it finished!


----------



## Slapbladder (Feb 1, 2006)

I beat you to it ;o) and running FSI
http://www.r32oc.com/members-r....html


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: (Slapbladder)*

sick build... those aren't stock motor mounts are they?


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (Slapbladder)*

good for you ... its alot easier to do it when you have all the part you need like you did .. we only had the motor and partial wire harness ..
but still its running ..we started the car 2 weeks ago


----------



## Murphyman20thGTI (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*

So about how much did the total swap cost? and how much power does it have now?
Cool build! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## V.R.6.i.c.k (Nov 1, 2004)

Very nice..read the whole thing..good luck with the FSI stuff.....


----------



## two09diamonds (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (V.R.6.i.c.k)*

Threads like these give lots of hope and inspiration for others to do fun and crazy swaps. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif awesome thread, ill be tuning in to see the updates, keep up the good work.


----------



## leftside (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (two09diamonds)*


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

subscribed!


----------



## wparsons (Jan 9, 2006)

Is this running yet? Put the FSI back in, it can (and will) work. 

Here's proof, in a corrado no less: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykPggzCqTvk


----------



## a sneaky panda (Jan 18, 2009)

wparsons said:


> Is this running yet? Put the FSI back in, it can (and will) work.
> 
> Here's proof, in a corrado no less:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykPggzCqTvk


 that sounds sooooo good


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

the car was sold before the end of the project . heard that the car is running , dont know much other than that


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

WEAK


----------



## dckeener (Jan 10, 2005)

kevinmacd said:


> WEAK


You're telling me. What a huge let down to an awesome project. :banghead:


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

I'd be down to put FSI in mine... hmmmm....

As for power, mine is pretty similar to this one, and it's making 226 wheel. That is with a 3.2 C2 flash, 3.2 exhaust manifolds(redrilled) and downpipes into a test pipe made from the stock cat section to 3" to the bumper. Probably another 20 wheel or so in the right manifolds and bigger downpipes and that test pipe section is way too small. Not much left in the tuning, it runs pretty much perfect(drivability wise), and of course it sounds sick.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxtfZbGot9Y


Cam sensor faults will never go away, though, unless you turn the fault detection off. I have tried swapping everything, unless there is some wiring fault I am over looking. 

Mine is for sale, too. and it's in an R...


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

oh yeah... lots of talk of moving the battery. 

You end up with this:










I have a Deka ETX14 battery in front of the drivers side wheel.










Down into the 40s and it still fires right up, even after sitting a couple of days.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

1.BillyT said:


> oh yeah... lots of talk of moving the battery.
> 
> You end up with this:


Thats the flange we made?


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

On the intake manifold? yeah.


----------



## dr.ed (Jan 1, 2011)

*i need 3.6 cylinder head*

i wanto to know if you can find for me or tell me were i can find a cheap cylinder head for 3.6 block i have a corrado and i want make it 3.6 turbo if you can help me plesase 

tanks


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

dr.ed said:


> i wanto to know if you can find for me or tell me were i can find a *cheap* cylinder head for 3.6 block


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

This is very cool! a 3.6 swap!


You are doing an excellent job!

I would never even imagine to touch FSI, you are a brave man i see you are from Quebec, Canada some of the people of the forums have discussed Eurocrasy? a meet in Montreal I believe

would love to see this car there next year if you go with it!


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

35i 2000 said:


> This is very cool! a 3.6 swap!
> 
> 
> You are doing an excellent job!
> ...


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-3.6L-swap&p=67000985&viewfull=1#post67000985


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

wow this is really cool and interesting. i wonder if i can easily do this to my 12v


----------



## splitspeed (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice!!! ????


By Splitspeed.


----------

